

How to control the zoom level with automatic face detection based image cropping - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/how_to_control_the_zoom_level_with_automatic_face_detection_based_image_cropping

======
nadavs
This article explains how to control the space around the original image when
cropping using automatic face detection. The Zoom image transformation
parameter of Cloudinary can be added to dynamic image delivery URLs with on-
the-fly cloud-based manipulation. Sample code included for Node.js, PHP, Ruby
on Rails, jQuery .Net and other frameworks.

